
Sony suspends Playstation Store in mainland China to upgrade security - effingwewt
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-sony-playstation-china/sony-suspends-playstation-store-in-mainland-china-to-upgrade-security-idUKKBN22N0PD
======
effingwewt
Thought this should be on here, was surprised it wasn't already. Many seem to
see this as suicide from a business standpoint, I'm genuinely wondering what
Sony will do. I would love for them to take a stand, but as always it's the
little people who will be hurt by this no matter what.

And to be fair I believe it was always as simple as opening accounts for
different regions to play them, but it seems they are actually paying someone
to bypass region lock somehow. I feel for the people just trying to play
games.

When the Internet was born I had all these crazy ideas about meeting people
all over the world and playing with them, becoming friends. I could never have
imagined all the bad things that came along with it, much less that one of
which was making the world so small.

